

The boy with a higher IQ than Albert Einstein develops theory of relativity - mattwritescode
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1369595/Jacob-Barnett-12-higher-IQ-Einstein-develops-theory-relativity.html

======
ColinWright
Here are a few previous submissions - most have a few comments ...

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2369094>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2373586>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2374578>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2378099>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2379419> <\- More comments

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2382850> <\- More comments

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2594284>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4523702>

You can find more about him here:
<http://news.google.com/news/search?q=Jacob+Barnett>

~~~
mattwritescode
Ah didnt realise that

~~~
ColinWright
It is an interesting story. This report is also 2 years old, so it would be
even _more_ interesting to see any kind of follow-up.

The line of "proving Einstein wrong" is clearly tabloid nonsense, but is he
actually "working" at a university now?

~~~
DanBC
> The line of "proving Einstein wrong" is clearly tabloid nonsense

The Daily Mail is a hateful horrible newspaper. England has a problem with
lousy print journalism. The Mail isn't the worst example of that, but the
paper is really lousy. HN wouldn't lose anything if the Daily Mail was banned.
All of those stories are available elsewhere, and probably better too.

I agree that a follow up could be fascinating.

------
imdhmd
I hope his gifted talent is properly nurtured. Its important that he's not
always reminded that he is special and not always be in limelight.

------
mattwritescode
This is an amazing story which just shows no body child should be labeled.

